# Power feed



## Hukshawn (Dec 14, 2017)

So, I want to build a power feed for my x axis on the clone. 
I have a gear motor from a small power winch. Seems to turn at a good speed and has plenty of torque. Has forward and reverse. 
It's not a tiny motor, and space is limited. I don't want to impede too much on travel either. 
Here's a photo of a set up idea I'll explain in a moment 



I like complicated, cause if I can build it, I'll feel good about it. But I also very much like simple and get it done. 
In this pictured arrangement, I'm thinking of the motor on a sliding track, with just a set of step pulleys to give a mild amount of varying speeds. 3 speeds to be exact. I'll make the pulleys and use a small 3/8" belt. And have the motor slide up and down in order to loosen to change positions and disengage the motor to hand crank. 
I believe this is an induction motor and I cannot vary the speed electrically. 

However, this is the most reasonable idea I can come up with considering space. I'm not a fan of how big the package will be and an open (slow) moving belt. 

I'm open to ideas if anyone has any!


----------



## richl (Dec 14, 2017)

Could you just hook it directly to the screw with a lovejoy connector. I would guess that you could than still operate the mill from the right side handle in manual...
Just tossing an idea out


----------



## derf (Dec 14, 2017)

With only 3 speeds would be limited. In all honesty, I would buy a commercial unit for the x axis and use what you have there to build a unit for a powered knee.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

I need to keep spending to an absolute minimum. Spending 400-600 on a proper feed motor is not an option. 100 in materials is likely tops.
Using just a connector would make the motor stick out the side of the table like another foot. My work bench is right there to the left. As it is, I'll already need to chop a corner off to facilitate this. 

I realize 3 speeds is limiting, but remember, I'm only hobby. If the motor speed is not adequate for an operation, I can just work by hand. But for operations like a fly or face cut, having the consistency of a motor would be very nice. 

I'm just having a hard time coming up with a good idea for orientation and connecting A & B


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Maybe something like the drive in the top of a cheap drill press that provides 5 speeds. Motor only has to have a small amount of pivot when moving the belt from one groove to another. I can provide pictures if needed. 

Can the motor be mounted on the back or under instead of in front?


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

Under or behind worried me limiting travel. My dro and coolant return pipes are behind, making it tricky to mount. 

I wasn’t set on 3 speeds. I’ll do a 5 step pulley if space allows it. I just picked 3 for the brain storming session. 
I had plans to try and build a variable speed pulley, but then I ran into design and placement issues. Basically, I’m, not very good at braining an idea out of nothing. Creativity is not my strong suite


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

I had a thought to have it hang off the bottom vertically, but that 90 deg gear change seemed difficult in my mind. And then how to very the speed from there.

My one shot oiler is right there underneath, I'd have to move it to hang the motor off the bottom, then I'd really only lose about 4-6" of travel.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 15, 2017)

Whatever you do think of what you are going to do and add up the cost of materials.  Your time is free and it is great to do a project that you can use.

BUT consider this power feed from eBay $169.10 free shipping and will bolt right on and have all the variable speed, etc..

https://www.ebay.com/itm/X-AXIS-POW...819884?hash=item2cb76b3e6c:g:gkMAAOSw1LRZsggn


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

As incredibly tempting as that is, it'll be $300 by the time it gets to my Canadian door. 
I couldn't dream of a simple bolt on power feed. If I spent that much on ebay the Warden would dismember me and dump me in a lake. Lol.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

I assume those are DC motors with variable speed?..
It's giving me an idea for orientation... I need to find some pictures of gears to properly explain myself.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

Place the motor at 12 o'clock below the table and use a straight bevel gear to turn me 90 degrees then maybe a variable pulley for speed changes....! 
Lol. I may be stretching my pay grade a bit.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 15, 2017)

There has to be a bunch of obsolete drill drivers around.  The ones where the battery pack died and new batteries aren't available.  They have plenty of torque, are reversible, variable speed, and compact.  DC switching power supplies are dirt cheap on eBay.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting... 
You think that would have enough torque to move a 9x42 mill table without wearing or burning out? I have a few obsolete drills. Wired and wireless. 
Significantly more noisy than my little induction motor.


----------



## MozamPete (Dec 15, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> I had a thought to have it hang off the bottom vertically, but that 90 deg gear change seemed difficult in my mind. And then how to very the speed from there.



A worm drive on the motor and three different diameter worm wheels (but the same thread size/pitch) for speed change?

But I tend to agree with the others here that finding another motor that you can electrically speed control would be a better option and result in a more flexible final solution.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

Not three worm gears. Pulleys with a small belt. A step pulley.


----------



## MozamPete (Dec 15, 2017)

I was meaning a worm drive would give the 90deg shift to allow you to hang the motor vertically beneith the table.  Free hobbing a worm gear that you dont particuarly need a specific number of teeth on is probably just as easy as turning a pulley.


----------



## barnett (Dec 15, 2017)

check out youtube mrpragmaticlee. he has a video that shows a variable speed reversible powerfeed. Here's a link.
Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 15, 2017)

MozamPete said:


> I was meaning a worm drive would give the 90deg shift to allow you to hang the motor vertically beneith the table.  Free hobbing a worm gear that you dont particuarly need a specific number of teeth on is probably just as easy as turning a pulley.


Oh ok. Another worm gear would reduce the speed too much I think. I was considering a bevel gear to turn the gear train cause if I made two equal sized gears the speed wouldn't reduce. Then with the pulleys I can either speed up or slow down whatever I cut the pulleys too.
My fear of using a small DC motor is torque. It's a full size mill table. The crank isn't tough to turn, but I don't want to be under powered.

However... I suppose if this idea is a bit unrealistic, I wonder if a window motor, or a windshield wiper  motor would have enough power. Im sure I could find something at the scrap yard. Then I'll be DC albeit, low voltage.

I could use this motor on the column height crank (it's a column mill not a knee... same difference)


Edit : addition - I put a small DC motor with a low voltage speed control and wired it all up in a box for my mini mill before I sold it. It worked but it was on the edge of under powered. So, that's where my concern with power stems from. However, that mill table was hard to crank. It was a fine balance between no play and gibs too tight.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 15, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> Interesting...
> You think that would have enough torque to move a 9x42 mill table without wearing or burning out? I have a few obsolete drills. Wired and wireless.
> Significantly more noisy than my little induction motor.


My mill is exceptionally tight and the drill moves the table with no effort in high gear, even at just a crawl.  The drill driver is an 18 volt Makita and runs at 400 rpm in low gear.  Sorry, it's 11 years old and I can't find the manual so not torque spec.  New Makita 18 volt drills are around 12 lb.-ft. of torque.  It woouldn't take too big an effort to try one.  400 rpm would be 40 ipm if your lead screw is a 10 tpi pitch.  The high range on my Makita drill is 1300 rpm which would be 130 ipm.  A respectable rapid.


----------



## British Steel (Dec 15, 2017)

Wiper motor should do it - have you ever tried stopping the wipers with you hand?! The worm and wheel inside drops the speed to something manageable, and most have at least 2 speeds to choose from (so a changeover push-button can give you slightly-rapids - check the car's wiring diagram!).
A cheap Chinese speed control should cope well with it, most wiper motors are below 15A (and can take higher voltages, so at a push you can get close to 1/2 HP out of 'em - They don't last so well if overpowered though...)

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 15, 2017)

I used a 12 V window motor on the X drive of my MP25, it goes from noting to 8 IPM.  Not really fast, there's no rapid, but I've never come close to stalling it.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 26, 2018)

I would look on Ebay for a DC gear drive motor around 15-20 rpm.
Then I would use a timing type belt to keep stress from side pull
off the shaft. Also a DC controller off Ebay would be cheap.


----------

